# New to sheep



## jjgrappler (Aug 29, 2013)

My family and I will be closing on a new home in the next few weeks out in the country.  It has almost an acre and a half.  We definitely plan on raising chickens and some feeder pigs.  I have always been interested in sheep, I know I can raise more than a beef steer on an acre and a half.  What would be the recommendations for me?  I was looking at dividing an acre or so into paddocks and shift them as needed.  I know that I would have to feed hay in the winter of course, but I am unsure of how many sheep I could keep.  I was thinking maybe 3 or 4, I was looking at icelandics as a breed.


----------



## SheepGirl (Aug 29, 2013)

Where are you located? In the midatlantic region you can have 1 animal unit per acre. One AU = 1000 lbs of livestock. So you can have at least 5 sheep to the acree and at most probably 7 or 8.


----------



## jjgrappler (Aug 29, 2013)

Located in central PA, we are looking to get most bang for our buck so unsure whether we would like to keep sheep or raise a beef steer.  We are definitely going to have some layer chickens and run some broilers in a chicken tractor, also are going to pen up some feeder pigs.


----------



## bonbean01 (Aug 29, 2013)

Welcome to BYH jj  

So much information on this forum about sheep...I suggest that you read through many threads in the Sheep section.  Also, I can vouch for Sheepgirl as having so much knowledge and experience...she amazes me!!!  She has a website, and if you are not too far away from her, she may have lambs for sale to start your flock.

If you do decide to get into sheep...be prepared to fall in love with these beautiful animals


----------



## Ruus (Aug 30, 2013)

In my experience, sheep are much easier/safer to work with and much more pleasant to be around than steers, plus lamb tastes better than beef.


----------



## bubba1358 (Aug 30, 2013)

SheepGirl said:
			
		

> Where are you located? In the midatlantic region you can have 1 animal unit per acre. One AU = 1000 lbs of livestock. So you can have at least 5 sheep to the acree and at most probably 7 or 8.


SheepGirl, where did you find this info? I'm curious what I can stock in the upper South (Middle TN) region....


----------



## SheepGirl (Aug 30, 2013)

Lol, thank you bon. Im flattered 



			
				bubba1358 said:
			
		

> SheepGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I found my information in a University of Maryland publication. Im going to go back and see if I can find it.


----------



## jjgrappler (Aug 30, 2013)

Thank you for the replies, I am just getting my feet wet.  I currently live in town and have meat rabbits and a garden.  Next year with moving onto this 1.5 acres I am looking at garden, fruit trees, chickens, and a feeder pig or two.  Then the next year get into my bigger livestock such as sheep.  I know it's going to take time and I don't want to jump into it without knowing what's going on.  Luckily for me a big fair in our part of the state and our pa state farm show is coming up and i've never been more excited to attend than this year as I can actually ask relevant questions.


----------

